# Lamancha Heat?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

When do Lamancha does usually come into heat?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All goats have a 17-21 day heat cycle. If they are a seasonal breeder they should come in heat Oct-Jan or there about.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

